# Traditional Kentucky Derby Attire?



## txeconomist (Feb 17, 2006)

Suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by txeconomist_
> 
> Suggestions would be appreciated...


The one that should have the best answer on the board is Pendennis.

The old- fashioned was created at The Pendennis Club in Louisville, Ky. His user name would seem to be significant.

Let's hope he catches your post.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

People will wear anything or even very little at all at the Derby. For the well dressed gentleman wearing morning dress is a little over the top. Although it is not Memorial Day yet, it is past Easter and I would usually wear a dark poplin suit with bow tie and tasseled loafers. Would add panama hat and flask of good bourbon. At another Derby, in a different country, morning dress is required. Remember, the Kentucky Derby is not Epsom and one does not wish to draw undue attention to ones' self. Or if you are in the infield one could wear next to nothing at all. This week the Pendennis is usually packed to the gills and one may have a difficult time booking a table even if you are a member. Above all else, have a good time!!

Bill

Mollydog


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Txeconomist - For Derby Day, seersucker is appropriate, as is pincord or poplin, with appropriate shoes (white bucks), pastel color or white shirt, light tie.

Also appropriate is linen - suit or blazer, appropriate shirt and tie combinations.

Also leather/linen shoes, slip on or oxford. Appropriate light-colored socks.

You may also see some darker business suits, which while appropriate, tend to tone down ones mood. Lightweight tropical wools are also seen.

If you wear a hat (heartily recommended if outdoors), a straw boater, or other appropriate light or white Panama dress hat. Sunglasses are a must if outside.

You will likely meet or see the famous, near-famous, hope-to-be-famous, infamous, and all others if you are in the grandstand.

If you are in the infield, anything down to skivvies is appropriate. You may encounter, rain, cloudiness, blistering sunshine, or all the foregoing. Be sure to use lots of protective sun cream. SPF 1,000,000 is not to high a recommendation. In the infield you will be among 50,000+ party goers. By 6:30PM you will be drunk, sunburned, satiated with food, or all the foregoing. It will also be the time of your life.

Parties range from evening formal (white dinner jacket), to shorts and Topsiders, and everything in between. Be sure your host/hostess explains what is de rigeur for the party.

If you haven't been invited to a party, most invitations are not hard to come by. The Barnstable party is _*the*_ exception.

Eat at the Brown Hotel's English Grill; the Seelbach; and many other fine restaurants, if you can get a reservation.

If you can, go on Friday and see the Kentucky Oaks. It's as old as the derby and is for fillies. There is a huge crowd there, and the fun is nearly as great as Derby Day.

If you are still alive on Sunday morning, dress in your finery and attend the Honorable Order of Kentucky Colonels barbecue. It is a great affair, and you'll have the chance to try Kentucky Burgoo. This is a stew (of unknown ingredients say some), that is delicious. A great deal of money is raised for charity at this one.

In my younger, halcyon days, I've attended parties which started on Friday afternoon, ending on Sunday afteroon, or whenever the booze ran out.

To enjoy, you really need to spend the week prior to the Derby in Louisville. It's a great adventure, featuring parades, a steamboat race on the Ohio River, marathons, hot-air baloon races, concerts; and most any other entertainment you desire.

Oh, I almost forgot. Don't drink the mint juleps. They are a horrid waste of whiskey. As I mentioned on the other board, some Woodford Reserve or Very Old Barton, and water - sipped, is the way to go. However, if you insist, have a mint julep in a sterling silver julep cup. That, my friend, is class.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

The spring weekend at my alma mater (which I am still young enough at 22 to attend without being looked at oddly), always occurs on Derby Day. Which I think is great. This trad and his friends take a break from the outdoor festivities for 2 hours and retire to the dorms for cocktails and derby watching.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I have never been able to go, although my parents tell me going was a blast. But from watching it on TV, the standard attire for the standing-room spectators consists of board shorts, no shirt, ballcap and twin beers.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vladimir Berkov_
> 
> I have never been able to go, although my parents tell me going was a blast. But from watching it on TV, the standard attire for the standing-room spectators consists of board shorts, no shirt, ballcap and twin beers.


Ah yes the infield, just wear lots of sunscreen, and 'moo' when going through the tunnel - LOL.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

I just knew Pendennis would have a great recommendation. Many thanks for an indepth look at something that most people never get to understand.( Ever run into an Aetna retired General Agent by the name of Jack Ward?)

Carpe Diem


----------

